# Digital Transfer on Plastisol



## humvee908 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I am just wondering if there is anybody here who experienced or experimented putting this digital transfer (laser printed) on top of plastisol printed garment? 

I have this corrective work that I need to put on my plastisol printed shirt, adding up a digital transfer rather than going back to screen printing is I think a better and quick fix. 

thanks for your help....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're essentially pressing on to a sheet of plastic when the transfer is intended for pressing in to a garment. It may stick, but will wash off after a washing or two.


----------



## humvee908 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, is there any other alternative methods that you know or heard of ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

humvee908 said:


> Thanks, is there any other alternative methods that you know or heard of ?


Can you show us what you need done with pictures?


----------

